# Blues Lawyer Overdrive Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Flashheart (Nov 21, 2020)

That looks great! What did you use for the a drill template?


----------



## music6000 (Nov 21, 2020)

rbottoms said:


> That looks great! What did you use for the a drill template?


Photoshop (Not Real).


----------

